# String mit dem Hexwert in normales Zeichen umwandeln?



## Tanja 24 (14. Aug 2005)

Hallo vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee,

ich habe einen String....der hat einen Hexwert und den will ich dann in das normal Darstellungszeichen zurückwandeln...also aus %20 soll " " werden...
Hat jemand einen Tipp? 


```
String s="%20";
```

danke euch!!!


----------



## Sky (14. Aug 2005)

Das ist eher mal kein Hex-String... siehst so aus, als müsstest Du eine URL parsen!?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Aug 2005)

'Ne komplette URL kann man mit URLDecoder.decode() in Klartext verwandeln, falls das die Frage war...


----------



## edgrar (14. Aug 2005)

was is eine url und was macht man mit ihr wenn man sie parst?


----------



## byte (15. Aug 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Resource_Locator und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parser


----------



## chill (16. Aug 2005)

Hi,
wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe dann moechtest Du nen HexString in nen String umwandeln?! Das geht so(habs gleich noch
in ne main-Methode gepackt):


```
public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception{
    StringTokenizer tok = new StringTokenizer("%48%65%6C%"+
            "6C%6F%20%77%6F%72%6C%64%20%3B%29","%", false);
    String s;         
    HexBin hex = new HexBin();
    byte[] bA;
    String returnS = "";
    while(tok.hasMoreElements())
    {
        s = tok.nextToken().toString();            
        bA = hex.decode(s);
        String newS = new String(bA);
        returnS += newS;
    }
    System.out.println(returnS);
}
```

hf 

_L-ectron-X hat Code-Tags gesetzt._


----------



## Jörg (19. Aug 2005)

aehh was soll HexBin fuer ein Objekt sein?? *google*

ahh, sollte man vielleicht sagen, dass das aus 
org.apache.xerces.impl.dv.util ist ...


----------

